# Double Standards



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I had to say something as this is really annoying me.

Dubai mall and others etc has started to be stricter on what woman wear in malls etc... they have started a new campaign. 

So why is it that woman cant wear something above the knee or below shoulder when;

there is a prostitute in area corner of dubai, thousands of them.

We all know that the prostituation ring is probably controlled by the government and everyone accepts that but why have such a nag about what woman can wear in shopping malls...

does not make sense to me...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

and also instead of a stupid campaign againest what your wearing how about one on safe driving put some more money into that


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

thanks for someone bringing this up. I was in the mall the other day and a female security guard came up to me and said I can't have my shoulders showing. I was wearing a wide strap tank top which was not low cut. Same sort of top I've been wearing for months. Yet they sell halter, and tube tops. Even yesterday going through the mall I saw lady wearing and itty bitty skirt and a tube top with her bra showing. 
Does that make sense?


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

If you dont like it here, then move back home


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

do you like prostitution?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm guessing here but I think it's because of the extra influence Abu Dhabi is having on Dubai (after the loans etc.). As to the government prossy ring? I don't think it's quite as extreme as that - but i do wonder how much the owners of such emporiums pay in tax to the gov and their local sponsors....

Also the arab way is that if you don't see it then it didn't/doesn't happen - quite a liberal attitude really!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

bdb said:


> If you dont like it here, then move back home


Yawn.........


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

dubai was raised on what is called ptostitution tourism
where all gulf region men used to come to dubai to ****, thats one of the ways they made alot of money

the most silly thing is that they sell these tops and skirts but u r not allowed to wear it
and they sell alcohol but u r not allowed to drink and if u get caught ................


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Yawn.........



well maybe if you wouldnt spend sooo much time on this forum, you could get some sleep. oh i forgot how boring your life is that you have to act the wise guy while hiding behind your screen 

if it makes you happy :clap2:


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Personally I think this is two seperate issues which has no relevance to each other.

Make no mistake about it, walking around malls in skirts above the knees and your shoulders showing causes offence to the local people of Dubai. It is only their culture of 'saving face' and not causing embarasement to you by approaching you that stops them from doing so. I think it is about time they started cracking down on it out of respect to Emiratis who's country this is after all. 

The other issue is a whole other can of worms and the same can of worms you will find in most major cities in the world. Prostitution is the worlds oldest proffession and will never go away.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There is no law saying that woman cannot ever wear skimpy clothes. It just isn't appropriate to do so in a shoppng mall or on the street. Keep them for the beach or garden.

A little common sense really goes a long way...

-


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

This may be a little off topic, but it made me think about the beach and pools in apartment buildings. What is considered appropriate swim ware? Should I be shopping for some full costumes or are bikinis okay?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Amtobi said:


> This may be a little off topic, but it made me think about the beach and pools in apartment buildings. What is considered appropriate swim ware? Should I be shopping for some full costumes or are bikinis okay?


I would say that bikinis are fine. Just cover up properly when walking from your apartment to the pool/beach. 



-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

bdb said:


> well maybe if you wouldnt spend sooo much time on this forum, you could get some sleep. oh i forgot how boring your life is that you have to act the wise guy while hiding behind your screen
> 
> if it makes you happy :clap2:


Whatever, i actually do have a life - a great life here, and i do know PERSONALLY quite a few people on this forum.

It's just that I've been hearing that same comment for 5 years now, people who make it generally have an intellect deficiency ie they're thick, have no decent retort and a troll level of intelligence.

Now I'm not saying that that is you, but i do say generally....


----------



## camelrider (Aug 13, 2009)

It could be that Ramadan is coming and malls and such public places have been instructed to advise their visitors to be more observant of local customs during Ramadan


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Whatever, i actually do have a life - a great life here, and i do know PERSONALLY quite a few people on this forum.
> 
> It's just that I've been hearing that same comment for 5 years now, people who make it generally have an intellect deficiency ie they're thick, have no decent retort and a troll level of intelligence.
> 
> Now I'm not saying that that is you, but i do say generally....



r u really not saying that ?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Everyone is to play nice or I am closing this thread.

-


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Whatever, i actually do have a life - a great life here, and i do know PERSONALLY quite a few people on this forum.
> 
> It's just that I've been hearing that same comment for 5 years now, people who make it generally have an intellect deficiency ie they're thick, have no decent retort and a troll level of intelligence.
> 
> Now I'm not saying that that is you, but i do say generally....


Well said, thats the same old thing ''you dont like it just go home'' oh shut up with that saying.

i thought it was a troll. but just another idiot really.


----------



## hadimed (May 16, 2009)

eyad84 said:


> dubai was raised on what is called ptostitution tourism
> where all gulf region men used to come to dubai to ****, thats one of the ways they made alot of money
> 
> the most silly thing is that they sell these tops and skirts but u r not allowed to wear it
> and they sell alcohol but u r not allowed to drink and if u get caught ................


Listen up all of you! Get the **** out if you any issues with the laws, rules or culture of the people there.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice coherent additon to the discussion

NOT


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Nice coherent additon to the discussion
> 
> NOT


What do you expect??????

I blame the education system....

Oh, and the parents too!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

hadimed said:


> Listen up all of you! Get the **** out if you any issues with the laws, rules or culture of the people there.



Shut up you ignorant fool. i didn't know prostitution was culture.

same old stupid comments, as Andy said, it obviously is the education system. you have no view on this what so ever so you just say the same old s*** that comes into your head ''you don't like it go away'' - are you that dumb?

add something to the the discussion and not a stupid troll like response..

what an a-hole.


----------



## melbatoast (Aug 13, 2008)

does any one beside me understand the shoulders/knees rule to apply to MEN as well?

The problem is, the rules are not applied uniformly (no pun intended), not to the female population nor male. 

I don't like the shoulders/knees rule, but I try to abide despite that it infringes on my personal choices. But when I look around I see such a disregard for that request, men and women alike. Then I wonder why I bother...

My friend called MoE and asked if there was a dress code and the reply was "no, Madam". ditto for Dubai Mall. 

Lack of consistency causes resentment, confusion, and a perception of arbitrary unfairness.


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Strange comparison, but if we're going to compare malls and prostitutes, then how about:

Dress discreetly in mall. Wear revealing clothes in Rattlesnake.

Simple.


----------



## Armand (Jan 30, 2009)

During Ramadan it is important to respect local custom and abide by the law of this land. It is annoying yes, my wife has been experiencing similiar problems when walking through some of the malls, but what are you going to do about it? Not much we can do is there? Local people will always have the 5 cents regarding the diiference in foreign cultures. Sure its the same back home where you come from. Its just the old saying really: When in Rome...


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

melbatoast said:


> My friend called MoE and asked if there was a dress code and the reply was "no, Madam". ditto for Dubai Mall.


Yet both of these malls have signs at the entrances asking people to dress modestly......


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Maybe 'dress modestly' is the dress code - as opposed to turning up in fishnet stockings and a basque...


----------



## Seven Seas (May 11, 2009)

marc said:


> there is a prostitute in area corner of dubai, thousands of them.
> 
> We all know that the prostituation ring is probably controlled by the government


What a funny post. 
The 'thousands of prostitutes' are in that area, not inside the mall. Mall managers cannot be expected to concern themselves with that. There is no connection between that issue and what people wear in teh malls. 

There are efforts to sort out prostitution, but the details aren't announced to the general public. I think we all know that the police and authorities don't advertise the details of their operations- in every country in the world.

The Dubai _government _make money from the prostitutes? Are you on crack?

The rules aren't enforced equally because there aren't enough security staff to do that. And this isn't a police state. They assume people will use their own common sense, and read the signs. 

And the argument that potentially-offending items of clothign are sold in teh mall is worthless- So what if they sell them there? They also sell underwear. Are you allowed to walk around the mall in your gruds? They also sell condoms...


----------



## Seven Seas (May 11, 2009)

Yeah, the 'if you don't like it here' response isn't really useful, is it?

People who use it are obviously not 100% happy with everything the way it is, so if they don't follow their own advice, why should others do so?


----------



## merlin the learned (Jun 12, 2009)

bdb said:


> well maybe if you wouldnt spend sooo much time on this forum, you could get some sleep. oh i forgot how boring your life is that you have to act the wise guy while hiding behind your screen
> 
> if it makes you happy :clap2:


Your comments have just impressed the hell outa me...

Suggestion: try wearing your Y fronts under your trousers...skid marks are not really a fashion accessory!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have had quite enough of the insults from numerous posters. This isn't a schol playground.

-


----------

